# Claudia Effenberg im Matador - 13x



## Shakirinho (7 Dez. 2007)

Wife of former german midfielder Stefan Effenberg


----------



## Katzun (7 Dez. 2007)

wahnsinns bilder, die frau hat ne top figur für 42und zwei kinder:thumbup:

thx


----------



## Keeper_2 (7 Dez. 2007)

katzun schrieb:


> wahnsinns bilder, die frau hat ne top figur für 42und zwei kinder:thumbup:
> 
> thx



naja, das is auch nicht mehr alles echt an ihr 
aber gefallen tät sie mir auch


----------



## Muli (7 Dez. 2007)

Also ich kann der Dame auch nur meine Hochachtung ausprechen!
Und ein :thx: dem edlen Bilderspender!


----------



## f0815 (9 Dez. 2007)

Klasse Bilder. Vielen Dank.


----------



## mark lutz (10 Dez. 2007)

claudia ist eine wucht eine tolle figur hat sie


----------



## mconeo (10 Dez. 2007)

schöner Bilder, einer schönen Frau, Danke !


----------



## Perry2007 (10 Dez. 2007)

vielen dank, sehr scjhöne bilder


----------



## licka666 (27 Dez. 2007)

hammer bilder .danke


----------



## Arthur330 (27 Dez. 2007)

claudia ist immernoch verdammt sexy


----------



## disselwhissel (14 Feb. 2008)

wow, die fau ist noch so sexy für ihr alter, danke


----------



## G3GTSp (21 Apr. 2008)

Claudia hat was,danke für die spitzen Bilder


----------



## GeorgEF (16 Dez. 2008)

Leider hat sie einen schlechten Männergeschmack


----------



## Buterfly (16 Dez. 2008)

Hat ja mehr zu bieten als ich gedacht habe


----------



## alfa (16 Dez. 2008)

Silicon sei dank


----------



## armin (16 Dez. 2008)

tolle Figur aber das ist auch schon alles


----------



## klaus35 (16 Dez. 2008)

top frau


----------



## theking84 (16 Dez. 2008)

Sehr schöne Pics! Vielen Dank!


----------



## PILOT (18 Dez. 2008)

was für eine tolle Figur


----------



## juli1234567 (18 Dez. 2008)

echt geil


----------



## Nordic (30 Aug. 2010)

Klasse Frau,Klasse Bilder aber Ihr Mann......erschreckend!


----------



## slime1 (29 Sep. 2010)

klasse. danke!


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2010)

wunderschön


----------



## honda2911 (29 Sep. 2010)

heiße bilder danke


----------



## tehdime (3 Mai 2011)

für 42 jahre nicht schlecht


----------



## Delos135 (4 Mai 2011)

Nette Bilder.Dicke Tütten.Danke dafür


----------



## Rambo (4 Mai 2011)

Danke für die schönen Bilder von Claudia!


----------



## fischkopf (8 Mai 2011)

sonst nicht mein fall aber die bilder sind toll danke


----------



## Chicken Wing (12 Sep. 2011)

danke für die leckere claudia!!!


----------



## posemuckel (12 Sep. 2011)

Da sieht man, wofür Fußballer ihre Millionengehälter ausgeben müssen.


----------



## Bungee (13 Apr. 2012)

Klasse Bilder, danke für die schöne Claudia


----------



## MrOberspaten (13 Apr. 2012)

Danköö


----------



## Jone (4 Mai 2012)

Claudia ist für mich Erotik pur - Vielen Dank für die Bilder - genial :drip:


----------



## Kral celeb (5 Mai 2012)

super heisse frau
danke


----------



## spaceman21th (5 Mai 2012)

Da war Sie noch einigermaßen hübsch...Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Buzlover (6 Mai 2012)

Super Bilder!


----------



## hordak (13 Okt. 2012)

Danke! Schöne Bilder


----------



## Krankerheld (13 Okt. 2012)

Die Frau ist schon sexy


----------



## jonas68 (14 Okt. 2012)

Schöner Körperbau


----------



## trilobit (14 Okt. 2012)

gefällt mir besser als ihr Mann


----------



## Glasmatio (15 Okt. 2012)

top figur mit in ihrem alter


----------



## zeit82 (15 Okt. 2012)

Da werden dem Strunz ja noch mal die Hörner aufgesetzt...


----------



## kk1705 (16 Okt. 2012)

zum ... taucht sie aufjedenfall noch


----------



## effendy (16 Okt. 2012)

DIE SIEHT ZWAR NICHT SCHLECHT AUS ABER SIE HAT FÜR MICH EINDEUTIG EINEN AN DER KLATSCHE:angry:


----------



## milfhunter (10 März 2013)

Die Bilder von Claudia sind verdammt geil!


----------



## milfhunter (6 Apr. 2013)

so eine geile MILF!


----------



## rolle123 (6 Apr. 2013)

Danke für Claudia


----------



## xyz1234 (6 Apr. 2013)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## 307898X2 (22 Nov. 2015)

der typ frauen der nicht reden darf um zu gefallen


----------



## Thomas111 (24 Nov. 2015)

Dem stimme ich zu. Wer sie allerdings zuletzt bei "Grill den Henssler" gesehen hat, ich war erschrocken, die Beiden haben ja gut zugelegt an Kleidergröße!!!




Katzun schrieb:


> wahnsinns bilder, die frau hat ne top figur für 42und zwei kinder:thumbup:
> 
> thx


----------



## modfan2007 (6 Dez. 2015)

Nette Figur für das Alter

Beste Grüsse und grossen Dank an den Fotografen


----------



## egonolsen (7 Dez. 2015)

Für ihr Alter echt top.


----------

